# Adj Headlights



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

The headlights on the Flair 7100 are really pointing downwards and make driving at night difficult.

Is there an easy way to adjust them to illuminate more of the road?


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Have a look at my reply in your previous thread, "What does this Dashboard button do?"

It is most likely that the 1,2,3 button will adjust this.

Ian


----------

